# Brandschutztor



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kollegen.

Bei unseren Anlagen gibt es Verschiebewagen die durch Brandschutzabschnitte fahren. Die Tore die diese Abschnitte trennen haben eine eigene Steuerung und bekommen von uns das Signal "Tor ist frei".
Dieses Signal erzeugen wir durch 2 Ultraschallschalter die den Verschiebewagen erkennen wenn er im Brandschutztor steht. Jetzt hat der VDS gemeckert und behauptet das NUR Lichtschranken mit VDS Abnahme eingesetzt werden dürfen (Stückpreis 600 Euro, die können durch Rauch schauen). Alles andere wäre nicht zulässig.

Ist das so ? Kennt sich jemand genauer mit diesen Gegebenheiten aus ??? 


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Solaris (18 Dezember 2008)

Da würde ich jetzt mal behaupten der VdS hat da recht, bei Brandschutz-Türen und -Toren dürfen nur zugelassene Bauteile und Ansteuerungen ein- und angebaut werden. Falls was passiert und es sind Bauteile ohne Zulassung angebaut worden so ist der Installateur dieser Bauteile haftbar. Wenn das Tor eine eigene Steuerung hat so würde ich mal mit dem Hersteller Verbindung aufnehmen und diverse Möglichkeiten der Ansteuerung abfragen. Solche Türen und Tore unterliegen normalerweise auch einer Prüfpflicht durch zertifizierte Unternehmen, bei solchen selbstgebauten Ansteuerungen kann dann schon mal eine Abnahme durchfallen. Ich würde mir nie den Schuh anziehen und für so eine Sparschaltung den Kopf hinhalten.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich Solaris an!

Btw:
Was passiert eigtl wenn ein solcher Verschiebewagen defekt im Brandschutztor steht und es fängt an zu brennen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Schließe mich Solaris an!
> 
> Btw:
> Was passiert eigtl wenn ein solcher Verschiebewagen defekt im Brandschutztor steht und es fängt an zu brennen?


 
Nach einer gewissen Zeit schliesst das Tor egal ob frei oder nicht. Der Verschiebewagen könnte ja auch selber brennen ..... und der VDS schreibt nicht zwingend Lichtschranken vor... so viel hab ich schon raus...

Die Feststellungsanlage hat einen Eingang der heisst "Schliessbereich frei". Ich bin der Meinung das ich diesen Kontakt herstellen kann wie ich es für richtig halte. Ein SACHVERSTÄNDIGER hat Lichtschranke mit Spiegel gefordert und die Zentrale des VDS und 2 Hersteller von diesen Toren haben meine Meinung bestätigt. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch dem Kunden erklären ;o)


----------



## ofli (12 Januar 2009)

viel glück


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

ofli schrieb:


> viel glück


suchst Du die Spielwiese im Forum?


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nach einer gewissen Zeit schliesst das Tor egal ob frei oder nicht. Der Verschiebewagen könnte ja auch selber brennen ..... und der VDS schreibt nicht zwingend Lichtschranken vor... so viel hab ich schon raus...
> 
> Die Feststellungsanlage hat einen Eingang der heisst "Schliessbereich frei". Ich bin der Meinung das ich diesen Kontakt herstellen kann wie ich es für richtig halte. Ein SACHVERSTÄNDIGER hat Lichtschranke mit Spiegel gefordert und die Zentrale des VDS und 2 Hersteller von diesen Toren haben meine Meinung bestätigt. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch dem Kunden erklären ;o)


 

Ist das ein richtiger Vereidigter Sachverständiger von einer Kammer oder ist das so einer von ner Berufsgenossenschaft.
Bei eien von einer Kammer sollte man seinen Empfehlungen folge leisten. Da der auch von Gericht bestellt wird.

Bei den anderen ist es fast egal :O)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ist das ein richtiger Vereidigter Sachverständiger von einer Kammer oder ist das so einer von ner Berufsgenossenschaft.
> Bei eien von einer Kammer sollte man seinen Empfehlungen folge leisten. Da der auch von Gericht bestellt wird.
> 
> Bei den anderen ist es fast egal :O)


 

das war ein Sachverständiger vom VDS.... Sachverstand hat er aber keinen. VDS-Geprüfte Lichtschranken mit Spiegel gibt es nur bis 2m Reichweite.... wir haben aber einmal 3m und ein 5m zu überwachen.....


und nun ??????


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> das war ein Sachverständiger vom VDS.... Sachverstand hat er aber keinen. VDS-Geprüfte Lichtschranken mit Spiegel gibt es nur bis 2m Reichweite.... wir haben aber einmal 3m und ein 5m zu überwachen.....
> 
> 
> und nun ??????


 
Bau Pfosten in die Mitte und nimm mehrere Lichtschranken. Blöd nur wenn jetzt auch noch der Verschiebewagen durchkommen sollte!


----------



## ofli (18 Januar 2009)

*spielwiese*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> suchst Du die Spielwiese im Forum?


 Jungemann ich weiss nicht ob du selbständig wars aber ich war und ich kann mir genau vorstellen wie schwer manche kunden sind


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2009)

ofli schrieb:


> Jungemann ich weiss nicht ob du selbständig wars aber ich war und ich kann mir genau vorstellen wie schwer manche kunden sind


Na, ja, das "viel glück" als Dein allererster Beitrag im Forum stand da so zusammenhanglos da - aber nun hast Du Dich ja vorgestellt und jetzt weiss jeder, wer Du bist, joflij


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Na, ja, das "viel glück" als Dein allererster Beitrag im Forum stand da so zusammenhanglos da - aber nun hast Du Dich ja vorgestellt und jetzt weiss jeder, wer Du bist, joflij


 
Wird jetzt sogar schon zu Dritt-Accounts gegriffen? Wenn man's nötig hat?!


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Habe Frage: Was bringt den da die beste Lichtschranke wenn ein Teil im Beriech steht?
Der billigste Schalter der das erkenne würde währe ja ausreichend.

Das Problem ist sicher nicht die Abfrage sondern das dies Teil schleunisgt aus dem Türbereich kommt.

Habe gerade ähnlcuhen Spass, nur das eien ganze Rollenbahn noch automatisch hochklappen soll.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Habe Frage: Was bringt den da die beste Lichtschranke wenn ein Teil im Beriech steht?
> Der billigste Schalter der das erkenne würde währe ja ausreichend.
> 
> Das Problem ist sicher nicht die Abfrage sondern das dies Teil schleunisgt aus dem Türbereich kommt.
> ...



Das ist ja ganz meine Meinung.. Leider ist da der Herr vom VDS ein wenig anderer Meinung. Allerdings haben wir immer noch nicht seinen schriftlichen Bericht... ist also alles irgendwie doch alles nicht so wichtig.

Das mit den klappbaren Rollenbahnen kenn ich. Haben wir auch schon mal eingesetzt. Ich pers. halte da nix von.


----------

